# CT Scanner



## Acid_Bath76 (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't think it's every day that you come across something like this. I need to do some reading to see what this huge piece of magnificence is composed of, but nobody seems interested in buying it. It's completely functional and not even that old. Has anyone ever worked on one before or know what one could find inside? I'm not going to crack it open until I know where I'm headed in this thing, but just wanted to put me "feelers" out there. Thanks in advance.


----------



## NoIdea (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi Acid - umm wheres the pic??? :lol: :shock:


----------



## Acid_Bath76 (Aug 24, 2011)

that would probably be worth posting right!??! sheesh.. coffee or sleep.. time to make some decisions. I'll get those up sooner than later. 

Picker CT scanner, made in 1993, IQ Premier 
Model #: 171750-A


----------



## qst42know (Aug 24, 2011)

Here is two for auction they couldn't get through customs where they were needed. 

http://www.dotmed.com/auction/ct-scanner/picker/5000/4057


----------



## NoIdea (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow ... I want one. :lol: 

Very nice indeed, I used to scrap old scientific instruments, got more money for the unique bits and pieces inside than I would have ever have hoped to have got if sold whole, or gold content for that matter.

Have fun dismantling, I am envious

Deano


----------



## oldgoldman (Aug 25, 2011)

PM Me .. As I posted before, I ran recycling operations for A Fortune 100 Medial Device Manufacturer and took apart CTs, MRs and XRs every day .. all day. I know what is good, bad and ugly. Don't do anything until we talk.


----------



## Claudie (Sep 1, 2011)

What about something like this? I couldn't find anything like it on e-bay or even searching the web. Do you know of any value it would have above just scraping it?












Thank you, Claudie


----------



## macfixer01 (Sep 1, 2011)

Claudie said:


> What about something like this? I couldn't find anything like it on e-bay or even searching the web. Do you know of any value it would have above just scraping it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It appears to be a doppler ultrasound unit I'd guess. I don't imagine much medical electronic equipment gets bought for re-use due to liability and all, except maybe in third world countries where funding is low and regulations are more lax?

macfixer01


----------



## catvet (Sep 3, 2011)

Quite a bit of the used medical stuff goes to the veterinary industry as well, also university labs that do experiments on animals use it as well.

This piece of equipment looks really old and probably no longer of use.


----------



## Claudie (Sep 3, 2011)

On the back it states that it was made in 1980. It still has the attachments with it. I've been trying to think of a use for it around the shop, but I will probably just scrap it. :|


----------



## butcher (Sep 4, 2011)

I have parted out an old CAT scanner (as well as many other Xray equiptment), lots of copper, aluminum, nice sensors and switches, cooling coils, laser, army tank turett, circuit boards,transformers with high amperage windings (large flat solid copper ribbon, nice to make any size transformer needed) and other lots of other goodies.


----------



## Claudie (Sep 4, 2011)

I took the cover off to have a peek inside. I saw lots of things but I never seen anything that even resembled an army tank turrett. :|


----------



## Goldwasser (Sep 5, 2011)

butcher said:


> army tank turett



Would this be considered mid-grade with all the heavy metals on board? :mrgreen:


----------



## Acid_Bath76 (Sep 8, 2011)

if you could do better than a buck a pound... it's yours.. hehehehe...


----------



## butcher (Sep 10, 2011)

The big round loop patients are put into was made from a tank turret bearing.

http://www.google.com/#q=medical+ct+scanner++using+tank+turret+bearing&hl=en&sa=2&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=236dc071acdecbaf&biw=988&bih=573


----------



## Claudie (Sep 10, 2011)

Ah, I understand now. You are referring to the bigger machines that a person is put in.


----------



## 61 silverman (Sep 11, 2011)

Goldwasser : thank you for the link too the scrap buyer.

mark


----------



## Palladium (Sep 12, 2011)

61 silverman said:


> Goldwasser : thank you for the link too the scrap buyer.
> 
> mark




Welcome back Mark. How's life been treating you? Give us one of your good stories. I like your stories. Seen any of them Gold Rush guys around from the Discovery Channel ? :twisted:


----------



## 61 silverman (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi all , Havent heard any thing about the Gold Rush guys since my last post on the subject..Have gotten a bit busy lately actually went back too work for a paycheck... Besides that I have refined Gold too 9993-9995 pure.still looking for that forth nine.. lol :mrgreen:


----------

